# zum Wochenende 17° und mehr....., habt Ihr schon etwas für die neue Teichsaison geplant ?



## Lion (1. Apr. 2016)

hallo Teichfreunde,  
zum Wochenende soll es 17 Grad und vielleicht mehr werden, habt Ihr schon etwas
für die neue Teichsaison geplant ?
falls ja, dann schreibt bitte.

Viele Grüße
Léon


----------



## Wetterleuchten (1. Apr. 2016)

Sa./So. Splitt auf nen PickUp schaufeln zu, Sohnemann in den Garten fahren, damit der seine Terasse bauen kann. Dann dort Erde auf den abgeladenen PickUp laden und zu mir fahren, damit ich die neben meinen Teich schütten kann (da wo vorher der Splitt und noch vorher eine hässliche Terrasse war). 
Hat zwar jetzt nicht direkt mit dem Teich zu tun, eher mit dem Teichrand. Aber die Begrünungsaktion soll auch den Teichnutzern wie __ Kröten, Vögel, Insekten usw, zugute kommen. Und natürlich mir bzw. meiner Vorstellung von naturnahem Garten.


----------



## LotP (1. Apr. 2016)

Bin eigentlich schon wieder fertig ^^.
Neuen IBC Helix Filter die letzten 2 Wochen gebaut und eingebaut. UVC angebracht. Filterschwämme komplett erneuert. Futterautomat modifiziert. Teichrand an manchen Stellen um 1-2cm erhöht. Gestern noch mit dem Teichsauger durchgegangen.

Ab jetzt wird nur noch gefüttert und genossen 

Und vllt wenn ich sie zu nem erschwinglichen Preis finde, wird ein Shusui und ein Hi-Utsuri gekauft. aber sonst hoffentlich bis in den Herbst v.a. genießen


----------



## Michael H (1. Apr. 2016)

LotP schrieb:


> Bin eigentlich schon wieder fertig ^^.
> Neuen IBC Helix Filter die letzten 2 Wochen gebaut und eingebaut.


Hallo
Gibt es da auch Foto's davon , bin für Anregungen immer offen ...


----------



## bms15606 (1. Apr. 2016)

Hallo 
auch auf der Insel geht die Saison los.
Morgen EPS Mehrkammerfilter komplett reinigen und Wasserwechsel zum Teil vorgesehen 
Filterhaus auf Vordermann bringen und Terasse reinigenund natürlich den Grill als belohnung anwerfen


----------



## LotP (1. Apr. 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> Gibt es da auch Foto's davon , bin für Anregungen immer offen ...


Ein paar davon sind in einen der letzten Beiträge von meinem Teichvorstellungsthread der in der Signatur angegeben ist.

Kann gerne mehr davon machen. Aber letztendlich ist es n weißer IBC auf Alu schwarz lackiert mit 110er Ein- und 125er Ausgang. Gebortem 125er Rohr mit Endmuffe um Helix zurückhalten. Und etwas Laubschutzgitter mit Schrauben und Adheseal um den Auslauf herum befestigt.


----------



## laolamia (1. Apr. 2016)

14 grad und 12h sonne...vertikutiert und fruehjahrsputz gemacht...heeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrlich
sonntag sind die rosen dran


----------



## Michael H (1. Apr. 2016)

Hallo

Ich werd morgen mal Versuchen ob ich die Abpumpung meines Statischen __ Hel-x realisiert bekommt und der rest des Tages wird Relaxt im Garten ...


----------



## mitch (1. Apr. 2016)

Holzkohle unterm Rost verbrennen  sonst verlernt man es ja noch


----------



## Micha61 (2. Apr. 2016)

LotP schrieb:


> Bin eigentlich schon wieder fertig ^^.


das glaube ich nicht



mitch schrieb:


> Holzkohle unterm Rost verbrennen


richtig, der Weber muss brummen
Den Teich mal kurz abdecken, da können sich die Fischn, auch ein wenig sonnen.


Schönes WE
Micha


----------



## Michael H (2. Apr. 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich werd morgen mal Versuchen ob ich die Abpumpung meines Statischen __ Hel-x realisiert bekommt und der rest des Tages wird Relaxt im Garten ...


Hallo
War zwar nicht der Sonnentag der versprochen wurde , war aber zumindest trocken bei angenehmen 15 Grad.
Meine ( sozusagen ) Absaugung vom Statischen Hel-x IBC wäre montiert und funktioniert .
Eine gute Stunden am Teich den Fischen zugeschaut und schön Relaxt dabei .
Also ich hätte dann mal mein Tagesziel erreicht ...


----------



## tosa (2. Apr. 2016)

26000 teichbälle heute vom Wasser genommen, sah alles super aus, und wie schon erwähnt meinen "zu vielen" Fischen zugesehen, bei knapp 18 grad, wt bei 14,8 grad.


----------



## mitch (2. Apr. 2016)

&


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Apr. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> wie schon erwähnt meinen "zu vielen" Fischen zugesehen, bei knapp 18 grad, wt bei 14,8 grad.


Ich denke du hast nicht zu viele Fische.


----------



## Michael H (3. Apr. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> und wie schon erwähnt meinen "zu vielen" Fischen zugesehen, bei knapp 18 grad, wt bei 14,8 grad.





Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ich denke du hast nicht zu viele Fische.



Morsche

Mal einer der es wenigstens zugibt ......

P.S. Wenn ich ein Bild vom Teich mache , fang ich auch erst mal so an die 15 Koi raus . Stell die dann bei Seite , das man nicht sieht das ich zuviel habe .
Das würde ich natürlich nie hier Schreiben ....


----------



## troll20 (3. Apr. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> und wie schon erwähnt meinen "zu vielen" Fischen zugesehen, bei knapp 18 grad, wt bei 14,8 grad.


Hat das jemand behauptet? 
Wenn ja selber schuld, denn du hast nicht zu viele Fische du brauchst nur mehr Wasser und dann fällt das keinem auf 
Entweder Jaulen die Leute da ist zu viel drin und sie beachten nicht das dazu mehrere Faktoren gehören als Länge x Breite oder aber sie nörgeln das Wasser ist viel zu groß da kommt so ein Wal  ja nur einmal im Jahr vorbei


----------



## tosa (3. Apr. 2016)

Nicht direkt, nur indirekt: Stichwort überbesatz!

Ich denke die Wassermenge reicht aus, aber andere können das ohne die Situation zu kennen besser beurteilen, nennt sich dann Ferndiagnose.


----------



## troll20 (3. Apr. 2016)

Tja Torsten die haben wahrscheinlich alle funktionierende Glaskugeln, meine ist leider immer noch zur Reparatur


----------



## tosa (3. Apr. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Tja Torsten die haben wahrscheinlich alle funktionierende Glaskugeln, meine ist leider immer noch zur Reparatur



Hmmmm, kannst du mir ne Firma für die Reparatur empfehlen?  Meine scheint auch gestört zu sein


----------



## troll20 (3. Apr. 2016)

Leider nicht da meine schon seit den 20igern des letzten Jahrhunderts in Reparatur ist,kann ich diese Firma nicht bedenkenlos empfehlen


----------



## Lion (4. Apr. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> 26000 teichbälle heute vom Wasser genommen, sah alles super aus, und wie schon erwähnt meinen "zu vielen" Fischen zugesehen, bei knapp 18 grad, wt bei 14,8 grad.



hallo Torsten,
ich glaube, Du hast dich verzählt, waren es nicht nur 25999 Bälle?
VG. Léon.


----------



## tosa (4. Apr. 2016)

Lion schrieb:


> waren es nicht nur 25999 Bälle



neee, alle mit hand und bürste gereinigt..... hab jetzt keine haut mehr an den Händen-....


----------

